# New To Pensacola



## brianpucella (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Pensacola divers, my name is Brian Pucella and I just moved to the area. I really enjoy freediving & spearfishing and am looking forward to meeting and diving with people who share my passion in the area. I've been working and teaching with an elite freediving team (Team Vertical Blue, www.verticalblue.net) run by William Trubridge in the Bahamas for the past 3 years. I'm just doing a quick shout out to the community to introduce myself and to let those who might be interested in improving their freediving bottom time, and how to be safe while freediving using the proper techniques, that I will soon be offering courses here in Pensacola. 
Thanks & looking forward to diving with ya'll soon!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the madness (this forum) 

Welcome to the area. Good luck with the freediving training. Several people on here have expressed an interest.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I'd take interest in that


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I never wanted to freedive but, this definitely sparks the curiosity.


----------



## brianpucella (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to hear there's some interest. We're just getting settled into the area, but I'm thinking of giving a basic freediving/safety seminar next weekend. It would be a free (donations welcome) seminar. I'll keep ya'll posted on the date, time and location.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a pre warning. Next Friday is the captains meeting. Saturday is the Guns and Hoses spearfishing tourney. I would imagine that will hurt your turn out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Just a pre warning. Next Friday is the captains meeting. Saturday is the Guns and Hoses spearfishing tourney. I would imagine that will hurt your turn out.


Like SaltAddict said.
The return of God and 6ft seas are the only the only things that would keep 99% of us from doing the tournament. you should enter, you win that thing freediving and you'd be one of the most hated ppl in the panhandle.:thumbup:


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome, Brian - awesome that you're a freediver. That's something I have interest in - no experience, mind you, but plenty of interest. Hope it works out, good luck!


----------



## brianpucella (Jun 22, 2012)

OK Guy's, here's the deal for those interested in learning more about proper freediving technique, theory, and safety. I'll be giving a "free" freediving seminar this Wedensday, June 27 6pm-7:30pm at the Scuba Shack (on the dock out back). Check out the info below for more details.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I can't make it, I've got rescue diver class that day.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Im going to try to make that


----------



## brianpucella (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to hear there's some interest. I first got into freediving because I liked spearfishing and I was spending most of my winters in the Bahamas where spearfishing on scuba is not allowed. It took a few years to put together that if I focused on improving my freediving, naturally it would really help my spearfishing, which it has. Now when I go spearfishing I'm usually able to spear enough fish fairly quickly and spend the rest of the time just enjoying hanging with the fish at depth and/or shooting video. 
Well I'm looking forward to meeting everyone who is able to come out on Wednesday evening, and please spread the word around, the more the merrier. For those who are not able to make it I'm sure I will be doing a few more seminars over the next couple months, so keep checking the forum or drop me a message at [email protected].


----------



## brianpucella (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone who came out to the seminar last night. I hope everyone learned some new things about freediving, will pass what they learned along to other freedivers, and if your interested in taking your freediving to the next level look into taking a course or look me up at www.brianpucella.com. The site is just getting launched, but keep checking it out for lots of free material to learn the most up to date and safest techniques for freediving available today. Please feel free to hit me up with any questions and have fun diving! I will be doing more of these seminars and post the dates here as well as on my website. So spread the word and thanks again to all those who came out!:thumbup:


----------

